# coding excess skin removal after/mastectomy



## Bemcg1957 (May 29, 2008)

I currently have a surgeon who removed excess skin from the chest and axillae of a woman patient who had a prophilactic double mastectomy.  She had bilateral seroma's which were drained on several occasions.  

Once everything was healed she had excessive skin and the surgeon went in to remove this bilaterally, once the cut was made down to the muscle fascia she encountered the seroma capsule and excised this as well.

I coded this 15839 w/50 modifier.  My supervisor wants to code this 19120 bilateral.  

Need some help on this one asap,  THANK YOU!!


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (May 29, 2008)

*coding excess skin removal after mastectomy*

if this surgery was not staged according to the progress notes then
15839-50-78
15847
if it was staged according to the progress notes then
15839-50-58
15847



Bemcg1957 said:


> I currently have a surgeon who removed excess skin from the chest and axillae of a woman patient who had a prophilactic double mastectomy.  She had bilateral seroma's which were drained on several occasions.
> 
> Once everything was healed she had excessive skin and the surgeon went in to remove this bilaterally, once the cut was made down to the muscle fascia she encountered the seroma capsule and excised this as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaysSharon530 (May 29, 2008)

*coding excess skin removal after mastectomy*

Can we code 15839 or excess skin and 19120 for seroma capsule excision?


----------

